# What to use for Heat Shield Spacers behind woodstove?



## RedEyezzz (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone have any idea what I can use for a spacer to fasten the heat shield to the wall?

Thanks Folks!


----------



## Patrick62 (Feb 4, 2013)

*My 2 cents*

Little pieces of tubing (copper, steel, etc)


----------



## RedEyezzz (Feb 4, 2013)

Patrick62 said:


> Little pieces of tubing (copper, steel, etc)



Thing is that my shield is going to be elevated a few inches to meet clearance requirements... So it's not just a matter of spacing but actually fastening the shield up & to the wall.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Feb 4, 2013)

Patrick62 said:


> Little pieces of tubing (copper, steel, etc)



fastened with lag bolts thru them into studs.


----------



## RedEyezzz (Feb 4, 2013)

woodchuck357 said:


> fastened with lag bolts thru them into studs.




Ahh, ok thanks guys. Was thinking that the screws could not be exposed to heat & go directly into studs....


----------



## allstihl (Feb 4, 2013)

if im doing the instal i use cement board behind the metal


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 4, 2013)

The key is to have an air space behind the heat shield. What are you using for a heat shield? If it's one of those store bought panels, sheetrock screws long enough to go through the shield, spacer, drywall and into the studs will work. Spacers could probably be about an inch to an inch and a half.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 4, 2013)

Fireproof Wall Spacer Kit Wood/Coal Stove Accessories, Stove Board & Hearth Ext, Wall & Floor Protection, Basic Black Stoveboards, 5075, Fireplace, woodstove, chimney, parts & accessories -SandHill Wholesale I used these at my last house when I installed my woodstove. Between the cement board I veneered the brick to and the wall.


----------



## mbbushman (Feb 4, 2013)

I've always just used pieces of pipe, because that's what I had laying around. But I saw a friend of mine had used ceramic insulators for electric fencing. I thought that was clever.


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 4, 2013)

I used strips of cement board stacked on top if each other behind mine. I used them to space a piece of cement board off the wall 1"


----------



## RedEyezzz (Feb 5, 2013)

Alright, you are a very helpful crowd. It's a toss up between the strips of drywall & ceramic electric fencing spacers...

I like the price of the drywall strips  


Thanks everyone who had input in this thread!


----------



## Fred Wright (Feb 5, 2013)

1/2" thinwall conduit, cut into 1" lengths will serve. Use a tubing cutter for this, makes it easier.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 5, 2013)

RedEyezzz said:


> Alright, you are a very helpful crowd. It's a toss up between the strips of drywall & ceramic electric fencing spacers...
> 
> I like the price of the drywall strips
> 
> ...



If you know someone who's been a long time farmer, chances are the price on those insulators is very good as well. Bet ya there are millions of them gathering dust in little sheds just about everywhere,


----------



## colin.p (Feb 5, 2013)

*Metal-strapping?*

At my last house, I used metal strapping, at least that's the only way to describe it. It's about 3-4 inches wide, with the middle an inch high. You screw the edges to the wall and pop rivet the metal sheeting to the raised center of the metal strapping. I didn't do it at my current house, as my stove is far enough away from the wall that I'm not supposed to need a heat shield. However, I probably will put one up just for piece of mind, as the wall does sometimes get a little warm.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 5, 2013)

As mentioned electric fence insulators, cheap and available at Tractor Supply/Agway


----------

